# is Lanacane creme safe for our babies?



## summerwind (Nov 30, 2010)

my 8 yr old female Chihuahua gets in a habit of scratching her nipples from time to time to the point of making them Red and swollen.
my wife said she got it to stop by applying Lanacane creme in those areas and Zoey has stopped scratching.........question is, will this creme be OK?


----------



## Haruka (May 2, 2012)

I think the safest thing would be to ask your vet, since the scratching could have an underlying cause that we are unaware of. He/she will then be able to prescribe you the appropriate medication or cream!


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

not sure about the lanacane but I do know you can use benadryl spray or cream


----------

